# Barons Premium Beer Kits



## masta (Apr 30, 2005)

A brief description of the Barons Premium Beer Kits made by Winexpert you will be able to purchase from www.finevinewines.com very soon. These kits are a great option for the person who doesn't want to extra step of boiling the wort. 


*Barons Premium Beer Kits* offer you 7.5 litres of high quality concentrated wort to get you underway to creating a natural beer of outstanding flavour, ready to brew with conventional brewing equipment, with no need for boiling! *Barons* is defined by superior ingredients, state-of-the-art processing and unique user-friendly packaging which preserves product freshness. 


With *Barons*, we handle the preparation of premium malt, hops and water. We even throw in a special add pack of finishing hop pellets, allowing dry-hopping for extra aroma and a further hint of flavour. You handle the rest – and it couldn’t be simpler. 


*Barons* offers a range of popular North American styles in addition to a selection of premium microbrew styles that offer full aromas and flavours for the discerning beermaker. 


See how easy it is to brew a high quality, deliciously refreshing beer with *Barons Premium Beer Kits*!


----------



## Hippie (Apr 30, 2005)

What other equipment do I need?


----------



## TxRedhead (May 1, 2005)

How cool! This is very exciting news!


----------



## TxRedhead (May 1, 2005)

Country Wine said:


> What other equipment do I need?




I have found that most of my equipment is perfect for both my wine making and beer making. Just have to be sure and clean well between uses. Really the only thing additional you'll need is a capper which I am fairly certain George carries.


----------



## masta (May 1, 2005)

With the Baron's beer kits there is no need for a brew pot to boil the wort.


I use a bottling bucket wit a 3/8 inch bottle filler attach with a short piece of hose to fill my bottles and the wife caps them!


----------



## geocorn (May 1, 2005)

From the advice I have received and from past experience, I would recommend a dedicated primary fermenter for your beer. Beer will trash out your primary very quickly. You will also need a capper as TxRedHead suggested. Other than that item, everything else that you have for wine should work for beer. The bucket, lid and capper run about $25.00.


----------



## Hippie (May 1, 2005)

I have a capper!


----------



## geocorn (May 1, 2005)

Then all you need is a primary fermenting bucket The 6.5 gallon bucket and lid run $10.48 for both, but check with Scott first. He thinks the 7.8 gallon is better, especially if you are making a 6-gallon batch.


----------



## masta (May 1, 2005)

The only reason I say this is because some beers foam up quite a bit and since these kits make 6 gallons instead of the typical 5 it would be insurance you don't get foam up into the airlock....we know what can happen next...wort all over theplace.The other issue is you need to stir heck of it when you make up the kit and it will foam up just doing this so I vote for the bigger primary. 


One thing I didn't think of until now is these kits use a dry yeast and it is possible Winexpert includes a low foaming type....sounds like we need a ruling from the technical adviser from up north!



*Edited by: masta *


----------



## RAMROD (May 1, 2005)

Need caps to go along with the caper and if filling 12 oz you might want the 3/8 bottle filler.


----------



## geocorn (May 1, 2005)

The Brewer's Best Kits come with caps, while the Baron's Concentrate kits do not. The Baron's also does not come with priming sugar, but I am working on my distributor for some 6 oz. bags to include with the kits, as well as caps. I don't like to sell a kit that is not complete and making the priming sugar an extra does not make any sense to me.


----------



## AAASTINKIE (May 3, 2005)

I have only been drinking wine for months now, having a beer (or 5)
tonight, thinking of making the Baron's light beer, might go better
with "Q" than wine..lol


----------



## Hippie (May 3, 2005)

Nothing goes better with BBQ than an ice cold beer!


----------



## AAASTINKIE (May 4, 2005)

It's my opinion from reading that this Baron's beer kit would be real
easy to make, mix it up pitch yeast bottle...is that about it? (I guess
you have to throw in a hops bag or something somewhere and priming
sugar) anyone use those priming sugar tablets you put in the bottles?


----------



## geocorn (May 4, 2005)

The Baron's kits are just like the wine kits. Add water and yeast and watch it go. Just before bottling, you add the priming sugar.


----------

